# Used pipes



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Why would anyone want to buy used pipes? I was looking on ebay and see alot of lot sales for used pipes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Because you can find some real gems and they are cheaper. (Usually)


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you buy new mouth pieces or is there a way to clean them up. How about removing the teeth marks. Putting something in my mouth thats been in someone else's gives me the chills.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DFisk said:


> Can you buy new mouth pieces or is there a way to clean them up. How about removing the teeth marks. Putting something in my mouth thats been in someone else's gives me the chills.


I guess you don't eat in restaurants, huh?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

DFisk said:


> Why would anyone want to buy used pipes? I was looking on ebay and see alot of lot sales for used pipes.


Used pipes in good shape can be cleaned (and sterilized) and refurbished to like-new condition (including the stems, unless there are holes). They are already broken in, and are a great way to get a pipe from a brand that would otherwise be too expensive for you.

There are several good places to get pipes refurbished or get replacement stems. If you want to know some of them just ask.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Some of my best buys are used/"estate" pipes. A pipe that might cost well over $100 can be found for a fraction of that if you know what you are looking for.

Check out the stickies at the top of the forum there are some great articles on restoring pipes there that helped me a ton when I was first strarting out. 

I have not paid more than $40 with shipping on ebay and have scored a couple that would be $150-200 if new and are some of my best smokers.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hermit said:


> I guess you don't eat in restaurants, huh?


I don't ever recall using a fork, knife, or spoon that had teeth marks on them.

To the OP,
I was never really enthused about receiving a used pipe with a bunch of teeth marks in the stem, despite giving it a thorough cleaning. Those with "bites", I put on rubber pipe bits and forget about it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> I don't ever recall using a fork, knife, or spoon that had teeth marks on them.


I guess you eat at better restaurants than me.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I saw this guy coming out of *Denny's* as I was going in.

Probably should've checked the silverware in there. :mrgreen:


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

I really enjoy refurbishing old estate pipes, some can be a lot of work but i love a good challenge.

Duke


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have around 20 pipes, only 5 of them were bought new the rest are all estate pipes that I have cleaned and restored. I also have 2 meers which are estate ones


----------



## jameslaughlin (Mar 6, 2010)

I picked up a cracking old Peterson from a flea market in Berlin a few months back, for the princely sum of €3 - one of the bargains of my life


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I guess you don't eat in restaurants, huh?


 Or kiss girls.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

The Estate pipes I buy from eBay are usually rare, or are no longer in production. Good prices important of course. 

Stick with reputable pipe sellers by looking at their reviews. Pipe specialists usually provide plenty of pictures and a good description. Good photos will let you see the condition of the stem and bowl.

Just learn how to sterilize the pipe using Everclear or Bacardi 151. 

And if you really can't get past the fact that it is a used pipe, just don't buy any. I use restaurant flatware, but I don't buy used clothing... everybody has their own level of tolerance.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

d_day said:


> Or kiss girls.


Ewww.... Cooties.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

d_day said:


> Or kiss girls.


Gross uke:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DFisk said:


> Why would anyone want to buy used pipes?


Here are 110 takes on your question - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...900-estate-pipes-reclaimed-diamonds-coal.html

Here is take 111: I favor certain pipes that went out of production 40-years ago. Damn hard to locate 'em new anymore, not that I wouldn't buy a few if I could find them or afford them. :violin:

Take 112: Why not? http://i40.tinypic.com/ae02op.jpg


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

I just bought this Dunhill Opera pipe from the Estate of Aaron Spelling


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah...imagine the T&A that pipe has seen!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

DFisk said:


> Why would anyone want to buy used pipes? I was looking on ebay and see alot of lot sales for used pipes.


I'm with you, Bro. I just can't get past the creepiness factor. Who knows what the person who owned that pipe was like??? Could have been a Charles Manson wannabe. But you other fellas are more than welcome to my share of estate pipes. I'll stick with new.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Arnie said:


> I'm with you, Bro. I just can't get past the creepiness factor. Who knows what the person who owned that pipe was like??? Could have been a Charles Manson wannabe. But you other fellas are more than welcome to my share of estate pipes. I'll stick with new.


So you're another one who brings their own silverware to restaurants.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

To me part of the fun of having an old estate pipe is wondering what it has seen in its life. Did it sit next to an armchair for 30 years, or did it accompany an outdoorsman to the top of Mt. Everest? Anyone's guess.

If you are having issues with cooties, remember that a proper estate pipe should have a nice alcohol treatment before smoking, and the stem should be soaked in alcohol or bleach (the latter will require much sanding and polishing afterwards, I stick with booze for this reason). Not much can live through that.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hermit said:


> So you're another one who brings their own silverware to restaurants.


You got it! My own plates, too!!! Haha.

Since I am not Mr. Spock, I'm not constrained wholly by reason and rationality. It's not the possibilty of bacteria, it's the fact that God only knows what kind of person was sucking on that pipe for decades. As you well know, pipe smokers have an intimate relationship(DON'T go there!) with their pipes. It's just my personal preference to have a brand spanking new one to smoke. Be happy, that leaves more estate pipes for you!! One less person bidding against you on ebay.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hermit said:


> So you're another one who brings their own silverware to restaurants.


I know some crazies that actually ask for plastic-ware (if that's even a word) because they don't use the silverware :shocked:


----------



## SSGpiper (May 2, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> I know some crazies that actually ask for plastic-ware (if that's even a word) because they don't use the silverware :shocked:


And they know for a fact the plasticware isn't being recycled, because..... Hey, you never know anymore


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

SSGpiper said:


> And they know for a fact the plasticware isn't being recycled, because..... Hey, you never know anymore


It's usually in a sealed bag with a napkin.... but who knows where the spoon was before being sealed :lol:


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been looking on Ebay at pipes and being a newbie I am not sure if I should buy new or used. I am not worried about it being used as it would clean up.


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

s1mp13m4n said:


> I have been looking on Ebay at pipes and being a newbie I am not sure if I should buy new or used. I am not worried about it being used as it would clean up.


If you are going to get a used pipe keep the costs low for your first one. You will need cleaning materials and if things 'dont go according to plan' duriing the cleaning then it is no great shakes if you have to give up on the pipe.

You may be using bleach or alcohol which can stain, remove markings from stems, etc. Once you have cleaned one pipe you are pretty much on your way to buying estate pipes.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I love estate pipes!
With the proper cleaning they are great. Plus the quality of briar in these pipes that are 40, 50 , 60 or even more years old is much much better.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> To me part of the fun of having an old estate pipe is wondering what it has seen in its life. Did it sit next to an armchair for 30 years, or did it accompany an outdoorsman to the top of Mt. Everest? Anyone's guess.
> 
> If you are having issues with cooties, remember that a proper estate pipe should have a nice alcohol treatment before smoking, and the stem should be soaked in alcohol or bleach (the latter will require much sanding and polishing afterwards, I stick with booze for this reason). Not much can live through that.


That's pretty much what I was going to say. For me, it's the history of the thing, and the fact that this handcrafted piece of art isn't dying in a landfill somewhere; it's being enjoyed...which was the purpose in its creation in the first place.

My grandfather died when I was about 12. My memories of him always involve a pipe, but he died long before I got into them (I didn't initially start until I was 20, then I stopped for over 20 years). I'd love to have his pipes but, of course, that's an impossibility, so I just hope that someone else is enjoying them. That's what it's about for me.

Plus, taking something that's barely smokable and showing it the love it needs, watching it bloom back to life...that's a beautiful thing.  Give me an estate pipe over a new one, any day.

EDITED TO ADD: Now that I think of it though, I still eat at the same restaurant where this happened, so maybe that's it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-drink-forum/275049-i-think-ill-just-eat-home-now.html


----------

